# 2012 New Year's build challenge



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It's that time of year again!
This year's subject choices: A: modify (kitbash) a piece of rolling stock into a Maintenance of Way or other non-revenue item. B: Create a mini-scene with at least 1 human figure, or C: build a trackside support structure...


The new expenditure limit is $10. I'm allowing 1 figure, 1 bottle of paint, and 1 tube of glue subtracted off your cost sheet (free) this year. If you already have it in your possession or can trade for it, it will also count as "free".... 



The deadline for completion will be Saturday Jan 14, 2012 


Well? Are you up to the challenge?


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

How do we submit our entries

Paul


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Post a thread titled "2012 challenge entry" - your name


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two things right up this alley. Two little birdhouses I picked up at the craft store for $5 each that I am turning into track side shanties. Sorry no before pics but i'll post pics once I weather them.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik; 

Wanted to join in this endeavor, but too many irons in the fire right now. I'll toss out what I was going to do, as it may inspire another modeler. I was going to scratch build a call box and put an Ozark candlestick phone inside it. I had thought about separating the earpiece from the phone base so I could pose the Bachmann station clerk using the call box. 

Good luck to all the participants, 
David Meashey


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I am kit bashing a tank car into a MOW Water/Fire car. Its almost ready for paint. 

Paul

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

I accept the invitation, it seems impossible to ever get anything completed in a timely manner so this will be a nice personal challenge. I have been planning a wire car for my unfinished Doe Run Electric Railway. I have the flat car (from a Bachmann tank used for fuel dealer) to build it on but just never got to it. The 'prototype' is from the Boston Revere Beach and Lynn. I spent the weekend scrounging the leftovers and spares boxes and think I can make do with what I have found.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Mik, When will the voting begin
Paul 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By curlyp on 18 Jan 2012 10:46 PM 
Mik, When will the voting begin
Paul 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
Just as soon as robert gets his photos up. - or later today


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Its 3pm here on Thursday. I 'll do what I did to access the first picture by 5:30pm. Don't want to hold you folks up. If by 7 or 8 today they aren't there, go ahead without me. If you don't want to wait, no hurt feelings. Its all about bragging rights and fun!


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I for one think we should wait for Roberts pictures


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay gents, here you go! : 
http://www.mylargescale.com/tabid/56/afv/topic/aff/4/aft/123422/Default.aspx


----------

